# XPS onboard charger problems..



## nathanielrthomas (May 11, 2010)

I have a Bass Pro XPS onboard charger that when I plug it in the lights just start blinking. I cant get it to charge. Anyone else had this problem? Ive had the charger for less than a year. Whats wrong? Thanks guys.

Its the smallest one available, i think its 5 amps, single bank.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 11, 2010)

Judging by all the reviews on the BPS website, you're one of hundreds that have had a problem with a BPS charger. I don't know what to tell you, other than I hope you have the original box, and I hope you can get to a store to raise some hell.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 12, 2010)

Do you guys recommend another brand? I was looking at a MinnKota brand charger. Anyone had any experience with these?


----------



## russ010 (May 12, 2010)

I've got 3 of the Guest 2 bank chargers and they are good. I think my batteries are skipping out on me, because every one of my batteries is reading something different while they are plugged up... but a part of me thinks the chargers might be blinking out too

As far as the minn kota - don't know. A buddy just sent his portable minn kota charger back to them this week. It was telling him his batteries were fully charged, but they were only charged to like 12.5v. He took one of the batteries to the parts store, they tested it and the readings said the battery was good but needed charging. I took him my portable chargers and they all charged up to 13.6v.


----------



## redbug (May 12, 2010)

i would go with either a dual pro or guest charger they seem t be the one that comei nstalled from the factory on most boats. 
i have had 4 dual pro chargers over the years and never had an issue.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 12, 2010)

Would this one work? Thanks guys

https://cgi.ebay.com/Guest-2607A-2068A-Smaller-Boat-Chargers-6Amp-Battery-C-/250581393725?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a57d0a13d


----------



## njTom (May 12, 2010)

Have you disconnected it recently? The reason I ask is I just put my batteries back in my boat about 2wks ago and was having issues with my XPS not charging and the lights not coming on. I asked around here and was told to call BPS. I did and the guy their had me check the wiring and wouldn't you know I had a negative (yellow) wire on the positive side. Luckily nothing was damaged and the charger is working fine now. This is my first on board charger that came with my boat so I didn't have the manual for wiring. I must have thought I removed it from the positive side when I took my batteries out. Hope yours is something as simple as mine was.

Tom


----------



## Waterwings (May 12, 2010)

If it comes down to getting a new one, checkout the Guest link below. Click on "Where to buy" at the bottom of the page, and see if there's a dealer near you. Might find one cheaper. Never hurts to look. 

https://www.marinco.com/product/6-amp-single-battery-chargepro-charger


----------

